# Marriage counseling, does it work?



## Lanilla (Jan 20, 2012)

So, after a two week trial of dating, which still ended in my stbxh saying, "I still want a divorce..." and a three hour conversation, he's agreed to try ONE session of marriage counseling... Just one! Has anyone ever done it? How'd it go?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Lanilla said:


> So, after a two week trial of dating, which still ended in my stbxh saying, "I still want a divorce..." and a three hour conversation, he's agreed to try ONE session of marriage counseling... Just one! Has anyone ever done it? How'd it go?


It doesn't work if both people aren't committed to the relationship.

He isn't.

I would cancel.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Given his attitude, I wouldn't count on it. Sounds like he's just marking off a checkbox so he can move on. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StatusQuo (Jun 4, 2012)

:iagree:


----------



## zebulona (Aug 15, 2012)

Agreed with Conrad


----------

